# Nice 58cm Corsa Extra for $500 on NYC CL



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Not mine, but if someone is in the tri-state area and needs a 58cm frame for a great deal, this might be it. Seller won't ship....I alread asked. :cryin: 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/bik/825461285.html


----------

